# Medical Billing Company seeking CPC-A/remote



## sherryjean27 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi. We are seeking A CPC-A  for a temporary remote posititon for ICD 10 coding. Will be coding from Physician Hospital notes.  This is a contract position. Preferrably someone in KY. But if you meet our expectations, we could possibly contract it out to someone in another state.   This would be at the most 40 hrs per month.  So would be great side job for a CPC-A.  Your coding will be randomly audited to ensure proper coding.  Good luck! Hope to find the right one for our company . Please fax resume to * 1-502-565-0129* with a cover letter for your resume      Thanks so much!


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 29, 2015)

I just checked CodersDirect.com for CPC-As in zip code 40201 and found two that you might be interested in.

I am emailing you their contact info. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.

Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## mjmurphy1984 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,
My name is Monica Murphy and I just faxed over a copy of my resume and cover letter for your consideration.  I know that you are looking for a person located in KY but i believe i would be the perfect fit for this great job opportunity. 

Thank you,
Monica J Murphy


----------



## pvbali@hotmail.com (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,
My name is Vaishali and was wondering if this position is still open?
Thanks


----------

